# VOTE: September 2014 Contractor of the Month



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Vote for the member who you feel best exemplifies knowledge in the field, business experience, contributions to the community, good reputation, and integrity. 

These are the final nominations for the September 2014 Contractor Of The Month!

*Californiadecks*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/californiadecks-82795

*TJBNWI*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/tjbnwi-42900

*Pinwheel*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/pinwheel-55270

*dom-mas*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/dom-mas-83004/

*Inner10*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/inner10-44214

ATTENTION NOMINEES: Please remember that I need your picture and biography as soon as possible so I can start getting them posted now!

*"Nominees must be willing to provide a picture (business logo is fine) and a unique biography. Failing to provide these in a timely manner will disqualify the nomination."*

We value our members and strive to find ways to promote them. All featured Contractors of the Month receive the following as prizes to receiving this prestigious award.

$350 Gift Card
Featured in our Monthly Newsletter
A custom badge
Their name and company listed in our Contractor of the Month page
Vote Now! :thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We already have bios for the following...

*Californiadecks*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-californiadecks

*Inner10*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-inner10

*pinwheel*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-pinwheel


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

voted #tshirt

Got vote for my boy Cali.

I see Inner already voted for himself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 for the win, for real this time I swear.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Voted #tshirt, whatever that means.

CaliDecks is the man.

Andy.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I vote for Calidecks


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

voted #hat


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Lets make it a close one...Inner it is!

CRAP!!! almost missed my 30 minute edit window:

#SHIRT

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Voted! #hat :clap:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Voted #hat


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

voted! # t-shirt


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Voted! #t-shirt


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Voted #tshirt


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

voted #hat


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

voted #tshirt


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

damn boys, I've been working too much, didn't even realize I was nominated. 

Cali gets my vote.:thumbup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya made It to the table Dom-mas !!!! :thumbsup::


"Nominees must be willing to provide a picture 


All you gotta do Is break out that dress Dom-mas and ya got it!!!:laughing:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

voted #tshirt


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Voted #shirt


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Voted #tshirt


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> voted #hat





Sir Mixalot said:


> Voted! #hat :clap:





Jaws said:


> Voted #hat





Dave in Pa said:


> voted! # t-shirt





Frank Castle said:


> Voted! #t-shirt





Chad McDade said:


> Voted #tshirt





paul100 said:


> voted #hat





MarkJames said:


> voted #tshirt





cranbrook2 said:


> voted #tshirt





overanalyze said:


> Voted #shirt




:blink:

OK, people. W....T....F.... is going on here. 



I'm so lost.





Delta


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Who gives a frogs fat ass about a t-shirt ? Is this a vote or not?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> :blink:
> 
> OK, people. W....T....F.... is going on here.
> 
> ...


http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/lets-give-away-contractortalk-t-shirt-hat-152441/


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Who gives a frogs fat ass about a t-shirt ? Is this a vote or not?


About a dozen or so guys so far....:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

voted #tshirt

Any such thing as a tshat?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

hdavis said:


> voted #tshirt
> 
> Any such thing as a tshat?


Only in Canada, and some parts of New England.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> About a dozen or so guys so far....:whistling


Could care less about the t-shirt or hat !!! I Put my vote in!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Voted #tshirt


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Cricket said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/lets-give-away-contractortalk-t-shirt-hat-152441/


Thank you.



I am now up to date. :thumbsup:





Delta


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Voted #tshirt

That was a tough one this month, good luck all of you guys


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, I have no shame, Cali's kicking my ass. If I win this thing, the $350 purse will be donated to help get the disabled hunters of Missouri Disabled Sportsmen afield. The donation will be made in the name of Contractor Talk.

Sorry Cali, I don't always play fair.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

pinwheel said:


> OK, I have no shame, Cali's kicking my ass. If I win this thing, the $350 purse will be donated to help get the disabled hunters of Missouri Disabled Sportsmen afield. The donation will be made in the name of Contractor Talk. Sorry Cali, I don't always play fair.


Sold. I'm a sucker for charity.

Don't worry Inner, you're still a charity case and you'll get my vote next month.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> OK, I have no shame, Cali's kicking my ass. If I win this thing, the $350 purse will be donated to help get the disabled hunters of Missouri Disabled Sportsmen afield. The donation will be made in the name of Contractor Talk. Sorry Cali, I don't always play fair.


 Dam I voted already . Can we get 2 votes or a vote a day to the end day of voting .


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

pinwheel said:


> OK, I have no shame, Cali's kicking my ass. If I win this thing, the $350 purse will be donated to help get the disabled hunters of Missouri Disabled Sportsmen afield. The donation will be made in the name of Contractor Talk.
> 
> Sorry Cali, I don't always play fair.


Just remember it is not a check. It is an Amazon eGift Card.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Agility said:


> Sold. I'm a sucker for charity.
> 
> Don't worry Inner, you're still a charity case and you'll get my vote next month.





skillman said:


> Dam I voted already . Can we get 2 votes or a vote a day to the end day of voting .


C'mon, Son!


You gonna fall for that?






Delta


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Cricket said:


> Just remember it is not a check. It is an Amazon eGift Card.


That's alright, I'll write a check & still make it in the name of CT.:thumbsup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> C'mon, Son! You gonna fall for that? Delta


 I'm a sportmans and if it's a disabled vet more for them .


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Voted. #tshirt


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

#t-shirt


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Voted # tshirt


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

#20 hats


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Voted for my boy inner!


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well looks like a close race..........for second place. 

I voted #hat.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Voted #6-12ozs


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Voted #tshirt


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Voted #hat


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Voted #hat


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Cricket said:


> We already have bios for the following...
> 
> *Californiadecks*
> http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-californiadecks
> ...


We also have a bio for dom-mas now!
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-dom-mas


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow , getting people to vote, that's difficult, seams you gotta be old with nothing to do, 350$ now the politicians will be campaigning, nice offerings, well done. Now where's my sticker?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I want a hat


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

The winner of the hat or tshirt is....

Chad McDade



Chad McDade said:


> Voted #tshirt


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Cricket said:


> The winner of the hat or tshirt is.... Chad McDade


Hot dam!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Chad, I sent you a message. Let me know what size you need too.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Size? I thought all freebies were XXL, I always said no thanks , first one to offer me a medium was Schluter, then the retailer we work for actually asked what size for about 3 years till one day they were actually real.
Very cool sportin CT!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Size? I thought all freebies were XXL, I always said no thanks , first one to offer me a medium was Schluter, then the retailer we work for actually asked what size for about 3 years till one day they were actually real.
> Very cool sportin CT!


We do have different sizes. LOLOLOL


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Size? I thought all freebies were XXL, I always said no thanks , first one to offer me a medium was Schluter, then the retailer we work for actually asked what size for about 3 years till one day they were actually real.
> Very cool sportin CT!


I was always the same way, now I gained a few pounds and a large is ok, but most freebies are meant for people the size of Canada.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Here we go! One more!

Featured Contractor: tjbnwi
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-tjbnwi


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cali ! Your looking good boy! I didn't vote for ya....I'm a Dom-mas man myself but good luck to you !!!:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You suck inner, I mean vote for Inner10.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You suck inner, I mean vote for Inner10.


November .


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pin got my vote. Spend the money on your family.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats an impressive bio, Tom. Very well grounded background.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Thats an impressive bio, Tom. Very well grounded background.


Thank you. 

It is a lesson to proof read your bio before it gets posted. It's missing this picture also, that is why the last sentence makes no sense.

Tom


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

tjbnwi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It is a lesson to proof read your bio before it gets posted. It's missing this picture also, that is why the last sentence makes no sense.
> 
> Tom


Image added. Let me know if it needs additional edits.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It is a lesson to proof read your bio before it gets posted. It's missing this picture also, that is why the last sentence makes no sense.
> 
> Tom


That's some nice craftsmanship Tom.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Good bracket this month. All Hoss' s.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That's some nice craftsmanship Tom.


Thank you.

Tom


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Tough to choose....Inner10 got mine


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

If you have not yet voted, please do so now!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Cricket said:


> If you have not yet voted, please do so now!


I'm monitoring it closely, and waiting for the last minute.

Just in case my vote is needed to sway things one way or the other. :shifty:





Delta


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'm monitoring it closely, and waiting for the last minute.
> 
> Just in case my vote is needed to sway things one way or the other. :shifty:
> 
> ...


Ralph Nader? Ross Perot?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Ralph Nader? Ross Perot?


Yes.







Delta


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It looks like dom-mas might be sneaking up on Californiadecks!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Cricket said:


> It looks like dom-mas might be sneaking up on Californiadecks!


Well, Mike....:whistling


I haven't voted yet....






Delta


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Well, Mike....:whistling
> 
> 
> I haven't voted yet....
> ...


Do we need to talk?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Eh...

You're still looking pretty good.

But if it gets any closer......:whistling







Delta


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Cricket said:


> It looks like dom-mas might be sneaking up on Californiadecks!


Yeah...if sneaking means getting over half as many votes


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> Yeah...if sneaking means getting over half as many votes


It ain't over Dom!!!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Wow.
> 
> Offer a bunch of Contractors a free t-shirt......
> 
> ...


Next month should be a box of CT pencils or a CT coffee mug...we love free pencils!

Look at Mike go!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mike...are you still giving your winnings to charity if you win or was that just a low-level, last minute ruse to garner votes?:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Mike...are you still giving your winnings to charity if you win or was that just a low-level, last minute ruse to garner votes?:laughing:


Hell no


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

How can offering to give to charity ever be low level?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Providing I win that card will go to my 90 year old father.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> How can offering to give to charity ever be low level?


That's why I asked...if it was a ruse or if you were serious.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> How can offering to give to charity ever be low level?


It's low level when you say you will do it then don't....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Providing I win that card will go to my 90 year old father.


You're good.....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> That's why I asked...if it was a ruse or if you were serious.


Had I of won last month I would've honored my pledge


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Robie said:


> That's why I asked...if it was a ruse or if you were serious.


If you thought it was a ruse you either don't know him well or don't think highly of him. Either way, that's just not right.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's low level when you say you will do it then don't....


Go back and read that thread, I made it clear it was only for that month.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you thought it was a ruse you either don't know him well or don't think highly of him. Either way, that's just not right.


Calm down...the contest last month proved to be some fun. I have nothing but respect for Mike.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Robie said:


> Calm down...the contest last month proved to be some fun. I have nothing but respect for Mike.


I'm perfectly calm. Nothing I said indicated otherwise.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's low level when you say you will do it then don't....


Read post 247

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/vote-august-2014-contractor-month-151380/index13/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Read post 247
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/vote-august-2014-contractor-month-151380/index13/


Defensive much? I was just tuggin your chain.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Defensive much? I was just tuggin your chain.


some things are worth defending


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I am in a good mood, playing hooky tomorrow, the golf course needs me.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it might skew the results when the poll is posted before voting is over. Once someone gets a lead some people may not want to throw away their vote. Voting is usually confidential until closed, just sayin...

Not that I have a problem with Cali decks, I voted for him, just something Ive thought since the get go.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Isn't it only viewable after you vote?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

My vote is still up for sale....:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> Isn't it only viewable after you vote?


No. Or not for me.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Not for me either


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Robie said:


> Isn't it only viewable after you vote?


Didnt realize. Ill just keep my pie hole shut.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I voted for you, Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Delta:

You voted too early. I like to save mine til the end. This month it doesn't look like it will matter. I may have swayed the last couple towards Tom and Leo with my last day strategy coupled with a well timed post bump.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

This is stupid. In my opinion.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You got my vote Mike, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

knucklehead said:


> This is stupid. In my opinion.


Then why make this comment.:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Then why make this comment.:blink:


To let others know how he feels. :whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

> This poll will close on 09-20-2014 at 11:05 AM


Get your vote in NOW!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad I was Cali's second vote... bunch if band wagon jumpers.

I know it's a bit premature, but congrats!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Glad I was Cali's second vote... bunch if band wagon jumpers.
> 
> I know it's a bit premature, but congrats!


Didn't Al Gore do a victory lap, that eventually was premature?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Didn't Al Gore do a victory lap, that eventually was premature?


Give us one of those Howard Dean yells....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Didn't Al Gore do a victory lap, that eventually was premature?


And Howard Dean.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Glad I was Cali's second vote... bunch if band wagon jumpers.
> 
> I know it's a bit premature, but congrats!


I figured I had your vote!:laughing:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Then why make this comment.:blink:


I just wanted you to know how I feel , Your Highness. Mr COTM


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We already went through this with Brian.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Inner10 in 2016!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel like the Natural Law Party, my name is always on the ballot but never get elected. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I feel like the Natural Law Party, my name is always on the ballot but never get elected. :laughing:


Next election is yours Mr. Perot


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Next election is yours Mr. Perot


I have his votes, just not his financial backing.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Threw my vote in for Inner, just to keep him safely out of the bottom.


----------

